# Aiming Problems



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm really new to the SS world. I have recently been getting out a little to shoot a bit. I try to pay attention to my anchor point, cant, etc. Seems like every time I shoot, I'm shooting to the left. I have a Bill Hayes Hathcock, flat band, and a yo poly WBG with tubes, with the same result. Any pointers for this poor shooting newb?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Either move your fork more to the right which will change your reference point on the fork to the left, but will adjust where the ammo hits.

Or

Less head tilt, keeping the same reference, but you may have to adjust your anchor point up.

My statement is catering to a left hand hold as it states in your profile.

LGD


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Since you have a Bill Hays slingshot I'm sure you watched his video. If not, here it is.

Sorry, I cannot help further but I'm not an 'aimer'.


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

I believe you need to tilt your head more to the right to get your eye over the bands. See the drawing below.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Knotty said:


> I believe you need to tilt your head more to the right to get your eye over the bands. See the drawing below.


Did you make that pic? Nice

and yes, lower I will edit.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i have the same problem at times, at what i do is adjust my body/feet position more to the side . i tend to stand looking straight at the target as if im walking towards it . (if that makes sense) and that lil adjustment lines me up with my slingshot, bands/tubes , and anchor .


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

lightgeoduck said:


> Knotty said:
> 
> 
> > I believe you need to tilt your head more to the right to get your eye over the bands. See the drawing below.
> ...


Yes. Used TouchDraw for the iPad. It's also great for creating slingshot templates.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Depends a bit on distance too, as above shooting side style its important to have a good line down the bands straight to the target, possibly (holding frame in left hand) your pouch anchor is too far outwards, try bringing your anchor point in line with your ear especially at behind the head draw length.... so with the above mentioned head tilt, you can sight down the bands... hope that makes sense.. sorta like this...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nuff said. Great feed back gents!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you, All. This also helps me and a lot of other "newbs".


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There is a technique which I use that has not been mentioned. It is not original with me, but I cannot recall where I got it ... perhaps from Jack Koehler's book.

Suppose you carefully line up your bands, draw to your anchor point, sight off your preferred spot on the fork tip, and then find you are consistently shooting to the left. Go through the same aiming process, but then rotate the frame slightly to the left so that your fork tip aiming spot coincides with the impact point. Keep the frame flat to the target, but just rotate your wrist slightly. Note the slight misalignment of your bands so that you can repeat it. Then you should be pretty well on. Of course if you are shooting consistently to the right, you would rotate your fork tip to the right.

This is the same process as one might use with iron sights on a rifle. You can shift your point of aim by drifting the front sight slightly either right or left. Of course it is more of a pain to do this on a rifle! On most firearms these days, one adjusts windage by moving the rear sight, which is what the suggestions made by others amount to ... e.g. move your pouch hand closer to your face. But if you already have a comfortable stance and anchor point, you can accomplish the same shift by rotating your fork and leaving your anchor point alone.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow gents, thanks for all the advice. Top notch stuff gentlemen, I appreciate it it very much. I'll apply these suggestions when I can, and report back. Thanks again.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Canting a few degrees may help also,I was having this problem with theraband blue tubing due to the snapping of bands and my wrist trying to compensate, it was like throwing a curve ball every time.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm going to assume you hold your frame with your left hand. It could be several things depending on your style and technique. If I were in your shoes, missing to the left would mean I was giving in to the shot, or anchoring too far from my face. I would be willing to bet you're giving in, to the shot. This means you're holding on to the pouch a little too tightly, which is very common for all beginners. When you do this, your back shoulder moves ever so slightly, towards the target, and the shot goes left. The complete opposite would be a premature release, which would mean the shot misses to the right. Now ,could be this isn't the issue you're having, but gripping the pouch too tightly will cause a consistent, off target shot.

Keep shooting, you'll figure it out


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Once again, thanks a lot guys, I appreciate all the input.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry for taking so long, been a lot going on. Just got my wife a Dankung style ss she wanted. Decent, but dang, the tubes are way too short. Anywhos, we're going to take a ride today, and take the slingshots with us. Will report my findings.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Knotty said:


> I believe you need to tilt your head more to the right to get your eye over the bands. See the drawing below.


As I don't bent my neck because I shoot butterfly and scares me the bands very near my face I do a "correction" with my peripheral vision do draw a straight line form the bands to the target adjusting slightly the pouch hand, now it is almost automatic for me and I know the appropriate moment for the release ...


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Knotty said:


> I believe you need to tilt your head more to the right to get your eye over the bands. See the drawing below.


It's kind of funny, when you first posted this, I thought to myself that it wasn't the problem, but this was exactly the problem. I just didn't realize it. The wife and I went to a local creek to shoot a bit. We had a blast. Just took this one photo:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Charles said:


> There is a technique which I use that has not been mentioned. It is not original with me, but I cannot recall where I got it ... perhaps from Jack Koehler's book.
> 
> Suppose you carefully line up your bands, draw to your anchor point, sight off your preferred spot on the fork tip, and then find you are consistently shooting to the left. Go through the same aiming process, but then rotate the frame slightly to the left so that your fork tip aiming spot coincides with the impact point. Keep the frame flat to the target, but just rotate your wrist slightly. Note the slight misalignment of your bands so that you can repeat it. Then you should be pretty well on. Of course if you are shooting consistently to the right, you would rotate your fork tip to the right.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Charles. It makes so much sense. I've never thought about that. I'll give it a try.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Went out again today. Also noticed that my stance was way off. Was more facing it, than standing sideways.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

The Warrior said:


> Went out again today. Also noticed that my stance was way off. Was more facing it, than standing sideways.


Maybe sounds hedonistic, stand at the side of a mirror (or the glass of a window) and aim at an object, watch yourself as if you were shooting (of course without shooting) and pay attention to the little details, bands/fork alignment, anchor point, backbone position, arm straightness and elevation ... etc, repeat it slowly several times until your body memorize ... it helped me a lot to polish the little errors I've done when learning ... I still do it from time yo time to check details ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Good idea, thanks. Another thing I noticed today, was that the longer I aimed, the more I was off.


----------

